# St.Martin March 21-28



## Waterman (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi there, I'll be on vacation in St.Martin from the 14th to 28th of March. 

I'll spend the first week in the island just to relax and do some kitesurfing, then I'd like to sail from the 21st for one week or maybe just few days.

Is there anyone sailing around the area that could have on board a couple (with sailing experience)? 

Or any suggestion for cabin charter or small boat charter. 

Regards,

Roberto


----------

